

Steve Jobs Has ‘Weeks To Live,’ Says The National Enquirer - JacobAldridge
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/02/steve-jobs-has-weeks-to-live-says-the-national-enquirer/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

